# Ignition/starting problem 69 GTO



## Soups (May 9, 2013)

I went to start my 69 GTO (4 sp manuel transmission) the other evening. It usually doesn't start on the first try if it has been sitting a while. It turned over fine. ON second try the key would not advance to the start position.
I had the trans in reverse with the clutch disengaged. The lights came on
but the key just wouldn't go to start. I tried wiggling it and taking it in and 
out several times. Also shifted trans to all gears. Still nothing. I figured the
ignition cylinder went bad since it is the original one. Cheapest fix would be a new ignition key cylinder. Removed steering wheel and turn signal assembly. Found two slots in the upper right hand side of column I thought would be the location of the cylinder release. Broke through the covering with a small screw driver. I probed those slots for a half hour and could feel nothing that resembled a release. Any one have a similar problem with the ignition and any suggestions on getting the cylinder
out? Thanks J R


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ignore the first response in this thread; scroll down and you'll find the correct instructions.

No KEY need help to get cylinder out - Nova Tech

It's a Nova site and they are discussing a 1970, but the switch installation and removal is the same as your car.


----------



## Soups (May 9, 2013)

jmt455 said:


> Ignore the first response in this thread; scroll down and you'll find the correct instructions.
> 
> No KEY need help to get cylinder out - Nova Tech
> 
> It's a Nova site and they are discussing a 1970, but the switch installation and removal is the same as your car.



Thanks for the info, I have been trying with a very thin piece of metal to 
release the cylinder. I know what slot to go in (the real narrow one) I can
actually feel the release going down but the cylinder only moves out about a
quarter of an inch or so. For some reason it is not fully releasing. Anyway after more research I am finding out that the ignition SWITCH may be the culprit as to why the key will not go in to start position. I understand the
spring action for releasing the key in start position is inside the Ignition switch I would like to check the mechanism behind the key cylinder as well while it is all apart.


----------



## Soups (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I have been trying with a very thin piece of metal to 
release the cylinder. I know what slot to go in (the real narrow one) I can
actually feel the release going down but the cylinder only moves out about a
quarter of an inch or so. For some reason it is not fully releasing. Anyway after more research I am finding out that the ignition SWITCH may be the culprit as to why the key will not go in to start position. I understand the
spring action for releasing the key in start position is inside the Ignition switch. I would like to check the mechanism behind the key cylinder as well while it is all apart.


----------

